

Google releases Consumers Surveys, shares revenue with publishers - aevodor
http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home

======
aevodor
And it's down - they didn't announced the product yet.

Pricing:

* Target a representative sample of the U.S. Internet population. $0.10 per response or $150.00 for 1500 responses (recommended for statistical significance).

* Target a subpopulation using inferred demographic data. $0.50 per response or $750.00 for 1500 responses (recommended for statistical significance).

About:

You create online surveys to gain consumer insight.

 _Which version of my new logo will people like better? How much are dog
owners willing to pay for an organic cotton leash? Is my brand awareness
growing over time? We all have nagging questions about our own products,
companies, and industries. Now it’s easy get answers and make major decisions
with your consumers’ behavior and preferences in mind. Write your own survey
questions or customize existing templates. Target the entire US Internet
population or specify a custom audience you’re after, whether it’s 25-34 year
olds, coffee drinkers, or pet owners. Pick how many responses you want and
your survey is ready to go._

People complete questions in order to access premium content.

 _People browsing the web come across your questions when they try to access
premium content like news articles or videos. Opinions are valuable, so
answering the question gives them near instant access to the page they want
for free. They don’t have to pull out a wallet or sign in and you gain insight
into what people think. Why one question at a time? Many researchers are used
to doing multi-question surveys in which the same respondent is asked to fill
out a 10+ minute questionnaire. With Google Consumer Surveys, you can run
multi-question surveys by asking people one question at a time. This results
in higher response rates (~40% compared with an industry standard of 0.1 - 2%)
and more accurate answers. The system will automatically look for correlations
between questions and pull out hypotheses._

Publishers get paid as their visitors answer.

 _Questions run across sites in our diverse publisher network in order to get
the necessary respondents. Publishers—online news sites, video creators, and
app developers—make money as site visitors provide answers. Everyone wins._

(form for publishers:
<https://services.google.com/fb/forms/surveysforpublishers/>)

You get nicely aggregated and analyzed data.

 _Google automatically aggregates and analyzes responses, providing the data
back to you through a simple online interface. Results appear as they come in,
not days or weeks later. Results & insights In addition to raw data, charts
summarize responses and insights highlight interesting differences. Using the
DoubleClick cookie and the respondent’s IP address, Google Consumer Surveys
infers demographic and geographic information for each response so you can
easily segment by age, gender, location and more. See which results are
statistically significant or order additional responses if your initial sample
wasn’t sufficient. Methodology & accuracy Unlike other online survey platforms
which send questionnaires to predetermined “panels,” Google Consumer Surveys
takes a new approach to survey sampling, data collection and post-
stratification weighting. This produces a close approximation to a random
sample of the US Internet population and results that are as accurate as
probability based panels._

Whitepaper comparing Google's Consumer Surveys with alernative solution:
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/static/357812...](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/static/357812512129491172/consumer_surveys_whitepaper.pdf)

------
jeromeflipo
The website is back online
<http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home>.

Here are some additional information
[https://plus.google.com/102034052532213921839/posts/e7ceA3cQ...](https://plus.google.com/102034052532213921839/posts/e7ceA3cQvPD)
and some examples:

\- Pop vs. Soda:
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=c...](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=c5x4eptj5iyxw&question=1&filter=&rw=1)

\- Physical Activity:
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=6...](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=6kydc2sf5il5m&question=1&filter=&rw=1)

\- Professional Photography:
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=t...](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=t7mym4dharmiy)

